# Problems with Owens Corning shingles



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I have seen those issues when materials are purchased from lumber yards or big box stores.
They tend to set around the yard longer than at regular roofing material supply stores.
It's most likely surface damage only tho because they do have an AR coating,
thus after they are installed and get rained on a few times they will be fine.


----------



## tyackel (Aug 5, 2010)

*Problem with Owens Corning shingles*

Well in my case, there has been two different lots of shingles now, and both lots have problems. The problem I have is that I paid for AR shingles, and if there is algae on them before you even install them, then the warranty is pretty my null and void, and if you have read the warranty, the homeowner gets stuck with the cost of the tearoff, disposal, and labor costs after the first year. In addition my installers can't warranty their work with existing algae on the shingles that they are installing. Needless to say, I am not "trying" to get a 3rd batch to see if it does not have any algae and so have gone to a totally different manufacturer. So beware, and check your shingles or your warranty will likely be null and void.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like you need to find a new roofing supply store.

Manufacturers will ship faulty materials from time too time on accident 'all of them' but the issue you describe is almost always caused by the supply house stocking them improperly, or a supply house buying them second hand from another supplier who was over stocked and couldn't move them.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't understand why you would install the shingles in the first place if they have an obvious defect. Why didn't the supplier get a phone call to come replace the shingles before they went on? Once you've nailed them down you've accepted them - and if you did this as a paid job for someone else then you are financially responsible for replacing them.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

jogr said:


> I don't understand why you would install the shingles in the first place if they have an obvious defect. Why didn't the supplier get a phone call to come replace the shingles before they went on? Once you've nailed them down you've accepted them - and if you did this as a paid job for someone else then you are financially responsible for replacing them.


I may have read his post wrong, but, I thought he was saying he did not install them, the first or second time, which is why he is changing brands now.

I still say he should be more concerned with the supplier than the brand.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> I may have read his post wrong, but, I thought he was saying he did not install them, the first or second time, which is why he is changing brands now.
> 
> I still say he should be more concerned with the supplier than the brand.


x2

you need a different supplier


----------

